# Helping my buddy's studio build



## passsacaglia (Oct 21, 2016)

Aloha guys!

Well, just had a weekend with one of my buddies who wants to build a studio with a company where he lives and I said that, well dude I got some stuff you might be interested in like synths, hardware and stuff and he wanted some assistance.

They are currently dealing with budget and interesting ppl collaborating with them, but they want to make it really good. I really don't know exactly How much they were thinking but I guess the final product/studio could be around 10-50k OR more (USD).

So, I made a list with some stuff, I mean, some gear don't need to cost a fortune to be "good". The setup should be a typical stationary studio but be very open for people coming and playing at clubs in the nearby area and have a couple of hours for producing, testing new tracks before the show etc and have a good cosy environment.
Typical Jan Morel studio is the "thought", it should be a hip one.

So, I made this sheet on google docs (shared link). But will post my thoughts here, so if anyone wants to give some feedback on stuff I should keep, not keep, replace etc, go nuts. I added some cool hardware synths in the end for the studio to be equipped with some cool gear for the DJ's coming there. Tell me what you think! Specially with the audio interfaces I think there could be some people having some nice opinions there...

https://docs.google.com/document/d/14ABwEwb0-3_sGJ2iN4QmgLtQyKwJatymDpTHXkSIh54/edit?usp=sharing

Studio Monitors 
1) Mackie XR824 - unsure
2)https://amzn.com/B00EJ33P38 (M Audio M3-8)
3) https://amzn.com/B00AR05TI6 (Samson Resolv SE8)
4) Focal Solo6 - skip this one?
5) https://amzn.com/B002D3CGRM (Focal Twin6)
6) https://amzn.com/B01EU88HYS (Focal Trio6)


SoundCards:
1) https://amzn.com/B00ZY33B40 (ZOOM UAC-2)
2) https://amzn.com/B010QXDW5A (ZOOM UAC-8)
3) https://amzn.com/B00I0RHU8K (UAD Apollo twin duo)
4) ZOOM TAC 8 
5) MOTU UltraLite-MK4
6) Focusrite Clarett 8Pre
7) Focusrite Saffire Pro 26 Thunderbolt
8) Universal Audio Apollo 8 Duo

Are they too much? Just list 1-3… USB all the way (UAD- ?)
HeadPhones:
1) https://amzn.com/B004444OFK (AKG Q701 Quincy Jones)
2) https://amzn.com/B0024NK358 (DT 880Premium)
3) https://amzn.com/B00004SY4H (Sennheiser HD600)


SSD/Harddrives:
1) Samsung T3
2) Samsung T1

Chairs:
1) https://amzn.com/B0168LDQPK (Steelcase Think)
2) https://amzn.com/B00GBUPUOY (Steelcase Leap)
3) https://amzn.com/B016OIF2JU (Steelcase Gesture)
4) https://amzn.com/B00TXS2FR6 (Herman Miller Aeron)


USB Keyboard + hardware synths:
1) Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S49
+ https://www.roland.com/global/products/system-1/ (Roland System1) (a MUST)
+ https://www.roland.com/global/products/jd-xi/ (Roland jd-xi)(a MUST)
+ https://www.roland.com/global/products/ju-06/ (Roland JU-06) (a MUST)
(some cool synths with some great features plus the lightning is cool for the studio space)
Monitor x2:
1) 4k
2) 4k/5k


----------



## Vin (Oct 21, 2016)

If I were building it from scratch, I'd get something like this (not going to go far from the prices of stuff you listed here):



passsacaglia said:


> Studio Monitors
> 1) Mackie XR824 - unsure
> 2)https://amzn.com/B00EJ33P38 (M Audio M3-8)
> 3) https://amzn.com/B00AR05TI6 (Samson Resolv SE8)
> ...



My pick there would be Twin6, but I must admit that I'm not a big fan of that brighter Focal sound - just a personal preference.

I'd probably choose from:

1.) *https://www.thomann.de/gb/quested_s8r_mk3.htm (Quested S7R or S8R)* if you want bigger woofer.

Those would be my first choice for acoustic and orchestral music. Fantastic natural sound.

2.) *https://www.thomann.de/gb/adam_a77x_a.htm (Adam A77X)*

Great sound and really good bang for the buck.

3.) *Neumann KH120*

Most neutral sound I've heard below 3-4K Euros.



passsacaglia said:


> SoundCards:
> 1) https://amzn.com/B00ZY33B40 (ZOOM UAC-2)
> 2) https://amzn.com/B010QXDW5A (ZOOM UAC-8)
> 3) https://amzn.com/B00I0RHU8K (UAD Apollo twin duo)
> ...



I'd throw RME into the equation, either Babyface Pro or https://www.thomann.de/gb/rme_fireface_uc.htm (Fireface UC).



passsacaglia said:


> SSD/Harddrives:
> 1) Samsung T3
> 2) Samsung T1



I've tried several models and settled on 850 EVO which is still my favorite. Great price and performance.



passsacaglia said:


> Chairs:
> 1) https://amzn.com/B0168LDQPK (Steelcase Think)
> 2) https://amzn.com/B00GBUPUOY (Steelcase Leap)
> 3) https://amzn.com/B016OIF2JU (Steelcase Gesture)
> 4) https://amzn.com/B00TXS2FR6 (Herman Miller Aeron)



Depends on his back  But Aeron is a safe choice most definitely.



passsacaglia said:


> USB Keyboard + hardware synths:
> 1) Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S49



Not the biggest M-audio fan, but I think that they got it right with their https://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Axiom-49-Key-Keyboard-Controller/dp/B003V34WKC (Axiom MKIII) line - mine's been working great for years. Akai and NI are safe choices as well.



passsacaglia said:


> HeadPhones:
> 1) https://amzn.com/B004444OFK (AKG Q701 Quincy Jones)
> 2) https://amzn.com/B0024NK358 (DT 880Premium)
> 3) https://amzn.com/B00004SY4H (Sennheiser HD600)



For mixing, DT 880 Pros are my favorite by far, closely followed by HD600s. For listening and enjoying music, I'd look into Audeze or HiFiMan offerings. Also, Sonarworks headphone calibration is a must have with high end cans.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 21, 2016)

I would spend most of the money on the build and the acoustics. Once you have that in place, lighting and other things can come into place but nothing must conflict with the quality of the control room.

After having built a really good control room, you will need to spend the maximum on monitors. Again, this depends on how much money you have, what is the size of the room and whether they are going to be put on stands or flush in the wall. It will also some what depend on what kind of music you are dealing with.

Obviously, for adequate and correct low end, you will need bigger speakers than usual so they can produce those frequencies with ease. I would stay away from a sub-woofer unless you are doing surround film work.

Any decent pair of headphones would work, like the ones from Sennheiser HD series. But, the main reference should be the monitors.

Trying to get the room and the speakers right should ideally be the most important criteria. Only then will you be able to hear and appreciate the gear.

Apart from this, you will need good HVAC - the space must be ventilated with fresh air 24/7. You also need good quality electrical cabling. Most of this stuff is not very expensive. Put fat cables to reject interference and a good earth which is connected to the plate in the ground.

If you want really great quality converters on a budget, look into Lynx Aurora. Otherwise, I would go with RME. Sounds really great and very cost effective. Anything below RME is not really worth it in the kind of space you are trying to build.

You can get an RME MADI or AES card in the computer and then connect it to a stand alone converter like Lynx Aurora or Antelope Orion.

A monitor controller will help but there are ways of getting around it.

PS: Also, I forgot to add that for a $50K studio build, you better get in touch with a really good studio designer who will help you get the desired results unless you have serious experience in this field. 

It is a serious investment and there no worse feeling than spending that kind of money only to find the results better than your previous space but only with more newer problems or the room failing to meet its professional requirements and mixes not translating on other playback systems.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks guys!
Yeah, acoustics ofc, I was just stuffing in some nice gear I thought would be cool for the studio build.
I think they will prob contact Jan and let him do some work with the studio, acoustics and everything.
But just for some tips and general recommendations. He knows more about budget and what kind of price tag the monitors will be so yeah abso the acoustics first etc.

So, then probably the gear that is not most crucial acoustic-wise are perhaps the stuff linked to the DAW like, what kind of synths, studio chair and perhaps the audio interface that would be cool. Thx for the RME's also.

Think of the studio as a "plug and play" studio, so that anyone can use it at any time with any gear (their laptop either PC or MAC) why I was unsure if it should be a firewire, usb or thunderbolt soundcard because of the connection on the laptop they will bring with them (DJ's). 

And it may well be above 50k for sure. The whole thing with building the club, studio+apartment will land on...3-5 million perhaps at Most I think. But wanted to have opinions on the "best" gear for like...basic studio around 5-6" speakers, 8" speakers and aboev and in all price ranges 1-5 cheap to average to pricey quality ones. 

It's not a definitive list, only some thoughts and I will send it to the guys later. 
Again here's the link of old studio environments Jan has built: http://www.morelmuziek.nl/

Added the Komplete S49 and the Rolands to be good looking gems in the studio and could be used at any time, just plug it in to your USB.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 21, 2016)

The top would be to have 1 standard and then one high-end to choose from for audio interface, studio monitor, headphone and yeah perhaps just throw in an Aeron as the chair to be safe. 
Let's compare it to Harry Potters room of requirements haha or something in between...you should just step in there and have everything you need.
The SSD is like...to have a faster USB SSD without enclosure etc, have something portable if, you, need it, transfer stuff from A to B or so. Ppl usually have their own but everyone knows how hard it can be to find their USB memory stick sometimes hehe


----------



## wst3 (Oct 22, 2016)

With respect, I think perhaps you might want to reconsider your priorities... as mentioned earlier, build the room first if that's even a remote possibility, and if it isn't then spend serious time making the best use of the space you have.

The priority list I use, for what it's worth:

Isolation
If you have the luxury build the walls, doors, and windows for maximum isolation. Plan for the HVAC to avoid undoing your hard work

Monitor Placement, Ear Placement
Room geometry is key! If you can, design with placement in mind, if you can't then spend serious time on placements. Now here's the first catch-22, you need monitors to work with placement (you can do a lot with math, but eventually you need your monitors!) I'd strongly recommend getting two different monitors, from your list I'd pick the Neumann, and I'd add the Presonus Sceptre. 

Acoustical Treatment
Now you can go ahead and fix any remaining acoustical issues. Don't even think about this step until you are finished with the first two. (The good news? The first step doesn't need to add much to the construction budget, and step two is free!)

Revisit placements<G>
Probably half the time you'll end up readjusting things, but if you did your homework it won't be much.

Power & Grounding
Hire an electrician that understands the concept of technical power - your studio will be quiet, and safe.

Interconnections
Now is the time to plan all your interconnections - one mis-wired connection can cause tens of hours of nightmares. It is easy to do, so do it right the first time. If I had to pick a topic that is ignored, to great peril, most often this is it.

Ergonimics
Where will you sit, can you see your monitors clearly? Can you reach everything you need to reach? Are you comfortable? Where is the coffee machine?

Lighting
This is one of the easier topics, but you still need to pay attention to details.

HVAC
Hire an HVAC contractor that understands noise control! You can end up spending several times the original cost mitigating HVAC noise problems.

Gear - yup, now is the time to worry about gear, but even here some of the priorities seem odd...

Studio Monitors - as mentioned earlier you should really select these early on. Which came first, the monitors or the room?<G>

SoundCards - my preference would be a UAD Apollo - if you never need more than two inputs the Twin is awesome, but if you think you need more I/O start with one of the bigger ones. And assume you'll need to add either a PCIe card or Satellite because you will!

HeadPhones - don't worry about these now!

SSD/Harddrives - that's part of the computer build, worry about it then.

Chairs - don't worry about these now! Yes comfort is important, but...
USB Keyboard - I'd just say keyboard, MIDI still works, and I'd audition as many as I can. I use two dinosaurs, but they serve my purposes.

hardware synths - it is good to have a couple, maybe more. Keep in mind you will need inputs for them.

Monitor x2 - I'm still using a pair of 24" 1080p monitors - wish I had more screen real estate, but at the time I purchased these 4K wasn't realistic. I will eventually upgrade.

My two cents. If you can afford to hire a consultant I think you'll save money in the long run. When auditioning consultants worry more that they understand what you are trying to accomplish, and less on the big name studios that they have built. If you can get both that can help as a marketing tool. If you are working with a local designer ask to visit previous projects. If you are working remotely you will need to trust your instincts.

Building a studio is fun, and rewarding. Just be careful not to overdo the gear lust.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2016)

I would add Dynaudio to your monitor list David, and seeing there made in Denmark you should be able find them locally in Stockholm. The only speaker I would ever upgrade to are Barefoots.

Just some general advice about building a room. Make sure the room can still breath! I have been in airtight rooms and the atmosphere is horrible let alone not being able to breath myself. Keep in mind your health. You can do allot of DIY, but if you have loose fibers from insulation and rockwool or insulation fumes, no ventilation, that is a horrible thing for your long term health.

Give your room some personalty for inspiration. The Beatles hated the sterileness of Abbey Road and had custom colored light towers made to help groove. Artwork, tasteful posters, pictures of loved ones, lava, Xmas, and salt lamps, aromatherapy, a good view, etc all help with vibe. Although it will not be popular I find vibe much more inspirational than a dead room.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 22, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I would add Dynaudio to your monitor list David, and seeing there made in Denmark you should be able find them locally in Stockholm. The only speaker I would ever upgrade to are Barefoots.


I had a chance to listen to work on a pair of Barefoot monitors last summer, and they might just be the best near field monitors I've ever used.



synthpunk said:


> Just some general advice about building a room. Make sure the room can still breath! I have been in airtight rooms and the atmosphere is horrible let alone not being able to breath myself. Keep in mind your health.


This always amuses me. There is a lot in the literature about isolation that talks about the importance of "air tight". That works in many applications, but not when you have humans as part of the mix! We humans do like our air!



synthpunk said:


> You can do allot of DIY, but if you have loose fibers from insulation and rockwool or insulation fumes, no ventilation, that is a horrible thing for your long term health.


You can do the whole thing DIY, but it requires some study and some common sense. Again that whole breathing thing is not over-rated!



synthpunk said:


> Give your room some personalty for inspiration. The Beatles hated the sterileness of Abbey Road and had custom colored light towers made to help groove. Artwork, tasteful posters, pictures of loved ones, lava, Xmas, and salt lamps, aromatherapy, a good view, etc all help with vibe. Although it will not be popular I find vibe much more inspirational than a dead room.


Every studio needs a lava lamp! And they now make neon light fixtures that don't make a lot of electrical noise!


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 27, 2016)

Guys sorry for late reply!

I cannot thank you enough for this! Will reply to this very very soon!! Much love, I appreciate this So Goddamn Much!!!
Will be back soon with a review or some feedback on everything but I have read it many times and thought about everything, but yes the acoustics and everything will be taken care of by a professional ofc. It's not 3 buddies building a studio for the first time hehe 

But it is more towards What Gear. I should edit the thread title  
Like, 1-3 budget, middle, classy monitors, headphones, hardware synths (bonuses) and some ergonomics. But all the rest you supplied is like, pure gold, really! 

Thanks a bunch cannot find better words atm!


----------

